# CONE-YARN FOR MACHINE



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi
I live in Christchurch, New Zealand and haven't been able to find any yarn on cones, suitable for machine-knitting.

This is thwarting my wish to produce some one and two-ply lacy garments that aren't a shocking price. I know the yarn goes further as there's more to the ball, but still ... cone's better for many reasons, isn't it.

I'm after acrylic, wool, and blends.

Is it possible that someone can help me track down a local supplier? I can travel to Auckland, if necessary.


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Omnivore said:


> Hi
> I live in Christchurch, New Zealand and haven't been able to find any yarn on cones, suitable for machine-knitting.
> 
> This is thwarting my wish to produce some one and two-ply lacy garments that aren't a shocking price. I know the yarn goes further as there's more to the ball, but still ... cone's better for many reasons, isn't it.
> ...


Hi Omnivore  There is D.E.A yarns in the North Island, but I have got into buying yarns from England through e-bay, Metropolitan Yarns; they have a wonderful selection and very reasonable prices and shipping charges and quick delivery


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you busy suzy; I've made a note of it. Wow! this is what they have in Levin: so glad I put out the call on this site:

0 $3.00 900
BOBBLE 2/12Nm = 2PLY 70% Acrylic, 30% Wool $35.00 $1.75 600
CARATO 2/28 Nm = 1 1/2 PLY MACHINE WASHABLE SUPERWASH 20.5 MICRON MERINO $90.00 $4.50 1400
CASHMILON 2/28 Nm = 1 1/2 PLY ACRYLIC $27.50 $1.37 1400
CHARME 1/7 Nm = 2 PLY 56%COTTON44%VISCOSE SEMI SHINY CRINKLE YARN $64.00 $3.20 700
CHENILLE 1\6 Nm = 4 PLY FINE 100% ACRYLIC $43.00 $2.15 600
CONCEPT 3\60 Nm = 1 PLY FINE 100% VISCOSE SEMI SHINY $65.00 $3.25 2000
1\30 1\30Nm = - 1 PLY FINE 100% COTTON SOFT COTTON RINGSPUN $30.00 $1.50 3000
2\20 2\20Nm = 2 PLY FINE 100% MERCERIZED COTTON $40.00 $2.00 1000
2\60 2\60 Nm = - 1 PLY FINE 100% MERCERIZED COTTON $46.00 $2.30 3000
MERCERIZED COTTON 4ply 100% MERCERIZED COTTON $80.00 $4.00 350
CAMEL- DAKAR 1/2 Nm = 8 PLY 40% CAMEL 60% MERINO COLOUR NATURAL $9.40 180
CAMEL - DRAGO 2\12 Nm = 3 PLY 50% CAMEL 50% MERINO COLOUR NATURAL $7.50 600
COCOON 6.5/2Nm = 4PLY 100% Merino Wool $90.00 $4.50 325
DENIM 2/16 Nm = 3 PLY 100 % COTTON WASHES BACK LIKE DENIM JEANS $67.00 $3.35 800
DENIM-FILARTEX 2/7 Nm = 4 PLY 100% COTTON WASHES BACK LIKE DENIM JEANS $67.00 $3.35 350
ENTICE 2/28= 1 1/2 PLY 60% merino, 40% NYLON $46.00 $2.30 1400
ESTASI 1/17Nm = 1 1/2 PLY 88% VISCOSE 12% POLIAMIDE SHINY small cone $8.00 1700
FIAMMA 1 Nm = 10 PLY 100% PURE VIRGIN MERINO WOOL 8 TO 10 PLY $6.00 100
FLUORO WOOL 2\24Nm = 1 1/2 PLY 100% WOOL $98.00 $4.90 1200
GOSSIP 1\6 Nm = 3 PLY FINE 100% VISCOSE $66.00 $3.30 600
JERRY 1/6 Nm = 4 PLY 100 % COTTON CRINKLE YARN $34.00 $1.70 600
LINEN 2\8 Nm = 2 PLY 60% COTTON 40% LINEN $47.00 $2.35 400
LUREX 54 Nm SMALL CONES $10.00 1000+
MOHAIR 8ply 1800Nm= 8ply 73%Kid Mohair, 22% Merino, 5%Poliamide $6.90 118
MOHAIR 1\9Nm = 2 PLY 40% Kid Mohair 30% Merino 30% Dralon $95.00 $4.75 900
MOONSHADOW 40 NM SMALL CONE $10.00 1000+
PELLICCIA 1/0.65NM = CHUNKY KNIT 15% Fox 85% Alpaca $14.50 63
PREMIER 1\25 Nm = LT 1 PLY RAYONVISCOSE 20 POLIAMIDE SHINY YARN $52.00 $2.60 2500
PULICINO 1800 Nm = 8PLT 100% Alpaca - Super fine brushed $9.00 118
RAYON 1/16Nm = 1 PLY FINE 100%DIABLO NYLON TACTAL SHINY $80.00 $4.00 1600
SAMM 2/11Nm = 4PLY 60%Merino, 24% mohair, 20%silk, 16%Angora $100.00 $5.00 600
SHEILA 1\7 Nm = 3 PLY 100% COTTON TUBE YARN $64.00 $3.20 700
SELGEMA 1.3 Nm = 10 PLY 50% SILK 40% MOHAIR 10% MERINO $9.60 130
SPACEDYED COTTON 2\20 Nm = 2 PLY FINE 100% MERCERIZED COTTON MULTI COLOURED $42.00 $2.10 1000
TONE 1\8 Nm = 2 1/2 PLY 
42%EXTRAFINE MERINO 40%COTTON 18%POLIAMIDE 
SMALL LOOP $61.00 $3.05 800
TASMAN WOOL 2\28 Nm 1 1/2 PLY 20.5 MICRON 100% VIRGIN MERINO SHRINK RESIST $78.00 $3.90 1400
ULTRALASTIC 50 Denier NYLON LYCRA ,YARN TO GIVE YOUR GARMENTS STRETCH $60.00 PER 1/2 CONE $3.00
VELLUTINO 1\7.5 Nm = 2 1/2 PLY 82% EXTRAFINE MERINO WOOL - POLIAMIDE $64.00 $3.20 700
VICTORIA 1\14Nm = 1 PLY FULL 68% EXTRAFINE MERINO WOOL - 32 % POLIAMIDE $64.00 $3.20 1400
Wool 2\16Nm = 2PLY 100% wool worsted yarn, suitable felting wool $47.00 $2.35 800
Wool 1\16 Nm = 1 PLY 100% wool worsted yarn, suitable felting wool $32.00 $1.60 1600
1/30 Cotton Lycra 1/30 Nm LT 1 PLY 100% COMBED COTTON WITH LYCRA 90/10 $35.00 $1.75 3000
ORGANIC WOOL 2/28Nm = 1 1/2PLY 20.5 MICRON $85.00 $4.25 1400
Sliver Coloured New Zealand Merino 21 Micron $69.00
Sliver Narural New Zealand Merino 21Micron $63.00
Sliver New Zealand Merino 100gram bumps $7.50
NOTE ON THE COLOURCARDS ORANGES AND BRIGHT REDS HAVE NOT SCANNED WELL IF IN DOUBT ASK 
FOR A HANK OF YARN
OPENING TIMES MONDAY - THURSDAY 9.30am TO 5pm 
FRIDAY 9.30am TO 3pm


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

Try http://www.fairfieldyarns.co.uk/ Although their website isn't great, they ship worldwide and some of their prices are amazing. I paid £12.50 for 1kg merino/acrylic, same for cashmere/angora/synthetic. Cottons and synthetic yarn was less expensive.

For cashmere mixes, try www.colourmart.co.uk - their prices include shipping.

http://www.knitrennie.com/ does fabulous wools
http://www.shetlandwoolbrokers.co.uk
http://www.knitwitspenzance.co.uk/news.php?n_id=25
http://www.wools.co.uk/
http://www.texere-yarns.co.uk/texereshop/Knitting_Yarns_by_Weight.html
http://www.bedfordsewingandknitting.co.uk/ (they have an ebay shop, sell Rennie yarns BUT their Rennie cones are only 500g so more expensive than buying from Rennies direct)

So don't bother travelling to buy yarn, just wait in for the delivery! And when you've recovered from sorting your new stash, please show us your work!

Polly


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I just sent you a PM


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi polarchange
I'm interested in what you have tosay and have printed off the information, to examine the site today.
Thank you so much : )


polarchange said:


> Try http://www.fairfieldyarns.co.uk/ Although their website isn't great, they ship worldwide and some of their prices are amazing. I paid £12.50 for 1kg merino/acrylic, same for cashmere/angora/synthetic. Cottons and synthetic yarn was less expensive.
> 
> For cashmere mixes, try www.colourmart.co.uk - their prices include shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean Dougall (May 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Wellington and am involved with the NZ Machine Knitting Society.
If you look up their website you will find links to places selling coned yarns (there are quite a few in NZ) You might also find it helpful to join the Society as they can help with all sorts of things, like machine parts etc etc.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

This is great people - golly I'm wishing I'd asked long ago! Thank you Jean : )


----------



## Rosemary28 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Omnivore

I live in Southland,NZ and I just wanted to endorse Jean Dougall's words about the NZ Machine Knitting Society. There is a strong group in the Christchurch area and contact details should be on the NZ Machine Knitters website. www.nzmks.org.nz


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi and thank you Rosemary I've written that down.

Must start knitting a smock now - done nothing all day except weed and sort out family matters.


Rosemary28 said:


> Hi Omnivore
> 
> I live in Southland,NZ and I just wanted to endorse Jean Dougall's words about the NZ Machine Knitting Society. There is a strong group in the Christchurch area and contact details should be on the NZ Machine Knitters website. www.nzmks.org.nz


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, I buy a lot of yarn from Ebay. One of my favourite Sellers is Cooper2809. I have had some wonderful marino wool and various cottons. These yarns have always been top quality. I have just bought 1.2 kilo of Navy Merino for £15.00 plus postage. This yarn feels as soft as cashmere. This seller is well worth checking out. Regards Shirley


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I wish that we did not have this distance problem because I have many 100's of pounds of 2/30's merino wool on cones left from when I made ski sweaters on Dubied machines. This is truly lace weight yarn. I have yet to fire up the two Passap machines I bought, that are to help me use this yarn.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for telling me about this. With everyone helping, I feel very lucky : )


LUCYMARIE said:


> Hi, I buy a lot of yarn from Ebay. One of my favourite Sellers is Cooper2809. I have had some wonderful marino wool and various cottons. These yarns have always been top quality. I have just bought 1.2 kilo of Navy Merino for £15.00 plus postage. This yarn feels as soft as cashmere. This seller is well worth checking out. Regards Shirley


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I thank you for the thought and feel I'll get very lucky at this rate : )


nwjasu said:


> I wish that we did not have this distance problem because I have many 100's of pounds of 2/30's merino wool on cones left from when I made ski sweaters on Dubied machines. This is truly lace weight yarn. I have yet to fire up the two Passap machines I bought, that are to help me use this yarn.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Another idea is if you find some great yarn that is out of country maybe get together with other machine knitters and share the cost of shipping, just a thought.



Omnivore said:


> Hi
> I live in Christchurch, New Zealand and haven't been able to find any yarn on cones, suitable for machine-knitting.
> 
> This is thwarting my wish to produce some one and two-ply lacy garments that aren't a shocking price. I know the yarn goes further as there's more to the ball, but still ... cone's better for many reasons, isn't it.
> ...


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Clever idea : ) thank you


LeAnn said:


> Another idea is if you find some great yarn that is out of country maybe get together with other machine knitters and share the cost of shipping, just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## needlebed (Sep 3, 2016)

I bought some wool on cones on TradeMe, but not altogether happy with them, as some yarn breaks often and must be old. 
Buyer beware 
Better to pay more for new


----------

